# My poor Casanova



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 27, 2009)

The last few days I have been clipping my mini horse foals and started today on the yearling Jennets and did a 2 year old. My husband said do Casanova (2 month old Jack), I wanna see what he looks like. So I called him into the barn, his mom (Star) never came in there, she is ude to me playing with Casanova. It didn't take long to do the little guy with my wide blade, I didn't do from the knees down.

When Casanova was ready to go find Star, she freaked! She doesn't know him, he went to get some milk and she kicked him away, and ran from him..so then my Jack got after him and she didn't defend him!

I put them in the barn with fans on, just the 2 of them and have been checking on them, it has been 4 hours and I can tell by her bag and the way she is still kicking at him that she still has not figured it out. Casanova had tears running down his face. I let them out into a paddock alone and she is running up down the fence like she wants her baby and he is RIGHT THERE!!!!!! I have never had this happen with miniature horses. Is this a donkey thing I didn't know about?!? I did not spray anything on him so he should smell the same. I have to admit, he does not look like Casanova, I liked him better as a fuzzy wazzy, the older girls look better...but Casa was my loveable furry teddy bear.

What have I done, how do I fix it?????


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 27, 2009)

No, this is not just a miniature donkey thing..it can happen to horse foals as well, or just about any animal. You have taken the scent away when you clipped him, it is not natural and interferes with bonding of the foal and jenny, even at 2 months of age, and you clippped the most important parts..his neck, and back. Do you have a blanket or anything that might have his sccent on that you can rub all over him? You can try that, or maybe try rubbing something over his unclipped legs to get the scent and then over his neck and back area. Alot of time with a newborn, if the MOM doesnt accept her foal, you can rub the afterbirth all over the baby and usually the mare/jenny will show more interest in the foal, and accept them. But, unfortuanately, you cant do that. I hope nature will just make Mom realize this is her baby and everything will get back to normal for you. Let us know how its going. I feel so sorry for your little Casanova, and PLEASE be so very careful with the jack and him. Jacks have been known to kill babies. You will also have to watch Moms bag.

Corinne


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Corinne,

Why do I have to learn everything the hard way. I knew that about newborns and the scent. When he brays she answer him but when he runs to her she runs him off. I cannot get her to stand for him and now he is afraid of her so I guess I will try milking her. You think rubbing the milk on him might help?

Yes I have separated them from the rest of the herd, b4 the haircut they where best friends..but now Nic just sees him as another Jack. My poor Casa, I could just kick myself...he was way cuter with his fur! STUIPID me :arg!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 27, 2009)

Awww.Nancy, dont be too hard on yourself...sometimes we all have to learn the simpiest of things the hard way.




You could try rubbing the milk, who knows it might work. I agree, the foals are so much cutier with there baby hair.






they grow up so fast the way it is.



Hoping everything works out well.

Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, poor Casanova! But, poor YOU too! With the heat we're having, in the same situation, I probably wouldn't have thought about it either.. and clipped. Best wishes



And please keep us posted.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes the heat has been unbearable! Which is why I did the others, and the foals..one of the foals is only a month old, but then my horses are more domesticated than these Donks. I don't think they had ever been handled b4 me and is has been a very slow process taming them. With 15 of them all at once was kinda hard to give one on one attention. Star, Casanova's mom was one of the 1st since she looked heavy bred 1st, I brought her up by the house...she has been a great mom..till now.

Good news is Casa was able to nurse, I gave Star some hay and was attempting to milk her into a bowl getting as much on me as the bowl...Casa was sucking on my legs



because they had milk on them. This is one of the times having a board hind end paid off, I was able to get Casa up there nursing and blocked Star's view with my wide hind end. I thought to my self yeah, she has to know that is him sucking, but soon as they where both through eating she told him to get away. Just breaks my heart, when he was following me into the barn the yearlings chased him...I'm his only friend now. It has been Casanova that ruled the barn...mister show off...getting all the hugs and attention, I should say demanding it.

I am going to leave them together in a VERY LARGE stall tonight, Star is not happy about it. I rubbed milk all over him and tried to rub the hair on his legs up his body. He still has his ear hair, I wanted to leave the protective hair.

Thank you for the good wishes, say a Lil prayer for Casanova...that mom takes him back. I know I can feed him...but he would be much happier under mom's care again.

edited typos again


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 27, 2009)

The heat and humidity has been horrible



here too, the past few days. I hardly ever seen the horses or donkeys come out of there run-in. I even fed them in there. Poor gals. At least we can hibernate in a AC house.

Is your stall large enough for Casa to get away from Mom, if she starts to go after him or do you have a camera so that you can keep a eye in things? Saying a extra BIG prayer for Casa that his Mommy will take him back in her protective care.






Hoping you have good news to tell us tomorrow ....


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes the stall is big, I left a door open where he can get into another stall. I just came in, he didn't get to nurse her this time. He is so smart, when he saw me start rubbing her and scratching her udder..here he gave ready to dive in..his excitement sit her off...I lost my patience and hit her when she tried to kick him...I know big nono..took me forever to get that donk to trust me. Thank goodness I got her back in about 15 minutes and got her milked. Casa is not going for drinking out of the bowl, he wants to put his head in the nursing position...doesn't work with a bowl, Going to go get a bottle tomorrow. I did mix the milk up with the feed and he loved that.

I hooked the camera up in there but am having no luck getting it to work...Santa needs to bring me some new cameras.

NO MATTER how hot my other 2 baby donks look..no way..no how am I going to clip them. BTW the 2 yearlings look great, they where not shedding off very good at all...now they are so shiney and clean! The 2 year old had shedded more, but she my girl was under foot so she got it too. When I got them I had so much trouble telling them apart so I called her fuzzy cause she was the fuzziest...name doesn't fit now LOL

When I was out there I thought of something I was going to ask you and now I can't remember what it was...oh well.

I am pooped and sticky, going to shower and take a nap and go back and check on him. Wish I could get the darn camera to work.


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2009)

Nancy --

I am really hoping there was a turn for the better since last night! I can feel your frustration!

Jill


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 28, 2009)

Nancy, just checking in on how the night went?? Jill , how is your bottle baby doing? ...BTY, send me your email addy, I have a email you will enjoy





Corinne


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2009)

My bottle (bowl) baby's doing okay except he's having an issue w/ diarrhea. Trying everything to resolve it but he checks out find (including bloodwork) by our vet. Just frustrating right now but he's in high spirits and full of himself









My email is [email protected]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 28, 2009)

Jill, have you tried Bio-sponge? It really works wonders with foals, horses and donkeys. Sending you the email now.

Corinne


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, we've tried BioSponge (paste and then I ordered a 21# bucket -- seemed to work the first few days and then not), pepto, probios, yogurt, SMZ, metamucil and pumpkin. Maybe something else as it's turned into a blur... Feeling now that the PEJ had too much fiber when I stopped "cutting" it as much with the milk pellets, but that he may not be tolerating the milk pellets (lactose) well anymore. We put lactaid in his formula but with the pellets, he eats a little, walks away, comes back later and eats more, etc. (so dosing the lactaid wouldn't really work). We may try round 2 of the BioSponge now that we have stopped the metamucil and I have a massive supply of it in terms of mini horse proportions!!!

PS I love the video, Corinne!!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls, Jill already knows, but I am giving up the milking thing. This morning I manage to get 8 ounces...whoo hoo. But I have to just keep dishing out the food to keep her still, which is not good and just keeps her making milk. She is nicer to him as far as not kicking the heck out of him or trying to run him out of the paddock, but still refuses to let him nurse. He refuses to drink out of a bowl or suck a bottle the taste just makes him go after her.

What would be best to feed him, he likes the barn mix I have with some soaked beet pulp? I know I have read on here not to feed the donks like horses.

As far as mom, correct me if I am wrong...if I just give her grass hay she will dry up on her own. Open to suggestions. Every time I try to milk her she is getting more and more difficult, I wouldn't give it up if he would drink it.



I am so upset with her and myself!!!! Casanova was such an outgoing guy, loves kisses on the nose, tries to get in your lap and LOVES hugs and snuggles...my reason for calling himCasanova..the girls/women and even men can't keep from loving him. I hope this doesn't change him, it's like weaning a 2 month old baby. I am going to make her stay with him as long as I see no danger for Casa in doing so.

What what do you suggest feeding him?

Thanks Corinne!

Ps thought of my question but that is a whole different topic...later


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 29, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!! Star let Casanova nurse this morning!!!!






























Can you feel my excitement yet!!! Casanova never gave up trying and it finally paid off, I didn't milk her last night so I am sure she thought she was going to explode. She didn't let him nurse until he was done but a little is better than none at all! I guess I won't make donkey burger out of her after all



JK but I was sure disgusted with her. Thank you Corinne!!!!


----------



## MistysOwner (Jun 29, 2009)

how are they? is she letting him nurse now?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 29, 2009)

and Casa gets a



for his presistance in trying!

Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 29, 2009)

So happy for you and Casanova! And major kudos to Casa for having that never-give-up attitude!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a lil update b4 heading off to bed. All is well, Casanova cannot get enough of his mom...he was such a little independent guy and now he is glued to his mom and being so affectionate to her, he will never take his mom for granted..that's for sure!



Her bag was totally empty tonight. I don't know if she finally realized it was him or just decided to give in to the cute little rascal...doesn't matter as long as she continues to take care of him.

He told me he still loves me...but right now he wants to be with his mom...and I understand





Thank you


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww...I LOVE a happy ending.











Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 1, 2009)

I have tears of JOY I'm so happy that everything is working out!


----------

